# Konstruktionsfehler beim Faunus ?



## Bergwerkbiker (26. November 2003)

Hallo erst mal,
vorab möchte ich klar stellen, dass ich mit meinem Bergwerk Faunus Endurance super zufrieden bin. Aber dennoch muß ich zwei konstruktive Mängel monieren. Das ist zum einen, das in diesem Forum schon diskutierte Problem des kollidierden Hinterreifens mit dem Sattelrohrs, bei der Einstellung mit größerem Federweg. Ich fahre den Rahmen in Größe M und habe ein DT- Swiss 210 in 190er Länge in der hinteren Stellung montiert. Als Reifen fahre ich Fat Albert UST. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass dieses Problem bei allen Reifen, oder Dämpfern auftritt. Das zweite Problem ist, der beim einfedern von der Dämpferwippe eingeklemmte Umwerferzug. Da ich Nokonzüge fahre hat das nachhaltige Spuren an Wippe, Außenzug und Sattelrohr hinterlassen. Die einzige Möglichkeit um diesem zu begegnen, war für mich der Griff zur Rundfeile, um der Wippe damit zu bearbeiten. Aber ich denke, dass ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Hat Bergwerk dazu Lösungsvorschläge, oder hat sonst noch jemand Tipps?


----------



## Fischkopp (27. November 2003)

Was mich an der Faunus-Konstruktion ärgert ist, daß über die Sattelstütze zwar Wasser in den Rahmen eindringen kann, man es aber nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht wieder herausbekommt. Folge: Schon nach wenigen Wochen (im trockenen Keller) deutlich sichtbare Korrosion an der Sattelstütze. Seitdem nach jeder Fahrt Sattel raus   - so kann die Sattelstütze wenigstens nicht mehr festgammeln. Was die Feuchtigkeit aber sonst im Rahmeninneren anrichtet will ich lieber gar nicht wissen...


A propos Rahmen: Irgendwie scheint es beim Faunus Endurance unterschiedliche Konstruktionen im Bezug auf die Dämpferaufnahme zu geben. Habe hier schon einige Postings gelesen, die von 'vorderer' oder 'hinterer' Position sprechen. An meinem Rahmen gibt es nur eine Position. Warum die Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (27. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich selber habe ein Faunus '01, mit der Aufnahme "vorn" oder "hinten" sind die Bohrungen in der Umlenkwippe gemeint (so ist es bei meinem). Mit dem Wasser!!!! mh, bei meinem ist der Rahmen so trocken wie eine Wüste. Und was hat das mit dem Rahmen zu tun??? Kontrolliere mal den Sattelstützenkopf, ob es dadurch eindringt. Ich habe eine Tune Sattelstütze, bei der muß man(n) vor der Monatge in der Halbschale ein Kelebeband ("Panzerband") über eine ca. 12mm Bohruing kleben, damit der Rahmen nicht flutet. Auch hat sich etwas Fett bei Einsetzen der Sattelstütze bewährt. Bei meinem Faunus habe ich Sattelstütze zwei Jahre nicht raus, jetzt zum Wintercheck...kein Rost oder ähnliches.

Peter


----------



## chris84 (27. November 2003)

zum Wasser-problem: einfach die Sattelstütze leicht einfetten und nach dem einschieben die öffnungen mit (zähem) Fett verschließen, dann kommt kein Wasser oder dreck mehr in den Rahmen, und die Stütze bleibt schön leichtgängig und geräuschfrei.

MFG
Chris


----------



## Faunus (28. November 2003)

Ich fahr das Faunus 2003 jetzt im hinteren Loch mit nem BlackJack 2,25 und dem DT 210. Bei mir schlägt der Reifen nicht mehr ans Sattelrohr. Ich habs ohne Luft im Dämpfer ausprobiert. 
Der Fat Albert baut halt höher als fast alle anderen Reifen. 

Daß der Umwerferzug eingeklemmt wird, ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen aber ich werds mal beobachten.

Mit Wasser habe ich keine Probleme. Kondenswasser bildet sich doch in allen Rahmen oder? Ich hab die Thomson Stütze und die wird auch ab und zu ein bischen eingefettet. Konnte bisher keine Korrosion feststellen.


----------



## McDaniel (29. November 2003)

Gegen das Wasserproblem könnte auch ein Syntace LittleJo helfen. Der hat eigentlich die Funktion, dass kein Dreck in das Sattelrohr eintritt und die Sattelstütze beim Ein-/Ausfahren nicht verkrazt.


----------



## rAdrenalin (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Bergwerkbiker (und natürlich alle anderen)!
Deine Frage mit dem am Sattelrohr schleifenden Reifen wurde ja schon richtig beantwortet, das Problem mit dem eindringenden Wasser durch die Sattelstütze kann durch fetten derselben verhindert werden (vorausgesetzt du gehst mit dem Bike nicht schwimmen, denn dann kommt garantiert Wasser rein ;-), also sage ich mal was zu dem eingeklemmten Umwerferzug:
Grundsätzlich kann es daran liegen, dass die Nokons etwas dicker als die normalen schwarzen Züge sind (Nokon alt: 6mm, Nokon neu: 5mm, normale Schaltzughülle: 4mm) was schon mal zu einem Problem führen kann da an dieser Stelle ja relativ wenig Platz ist. Du kannst das aber wahrscheinlich umgehen, wenn du den Zug in einem etwas größeren Bogen obenrum verlegst. 
Wenn das nicht weiterhilft melde dich nochmal, ansonsten sind wir aber auch gerade am Überarbeiten der Modelle und werden uns dein Problem mal genauer anschauen. 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------

